# The Art of Igor Kipnis



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Th Art of Igor Kipnis - _Harpsichord Music of France, Italy and Spain_ is a three LP set Columbia reissue of individual LPs from the Epic label.

Columbia M3X 31521
©1972 CBS Inc.

Composers represented:

France
Boismortier
L. Couperin
F. Couperin
Rameau

Italy
A. Scarlatti
Pasquini
Cimarosa
Frescobaldi
Rossi
Galuppi

Spain
D. Scalatti
Blasco de Nebra
Soler

Near as I can tell, none of the music from the LPs has been reissued on CD. Several of the iindividual pieces are on YouTube, findable via a Google search on 'Igor Kipnis XX' (replace the XX with the composer's name).

I am in the process of digitizing the music, to make CD-Rs for my own use; still have the 'Spain' LP to go. I found the 'Italy' pieces delightfully lighthearted; they should work very well as a tonic for the 'downers'. Louis Couperin's "Tombeau de M. de Blancrocher" comes off very well on Kipnis' harpsichord.

Enough idle chat. Go listen, eh?


----------



## Bradius (Dec 11, 2012)

I have his Harpsichord Music from Austria on vinyl. Quite good.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Bradius said:


> I have his Harpsichord Music from Austria on vinyl. Quite good.


I think Columbia reissued the England, Germany and Austria Epic LPs in a 3 LP set too. It's a shame Sony hasn't remastered a complete set of Kipnis' recordings for Epic and Columbia in a CD box. I wonder if they've lost the tapes.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Ukko said:


> I think Columbia reissued the England, Germany and Austria Epic LPs in a 3 LP set too. It's a shame Sony hasn't remastered a complete set of Kipnis' recordings for Epic and Columbia in a CD box. I wonder if they've lost the tapes.


Epic was never issued in the UK as a label. But they were issued by British Columbia (EMI).
I have before me the Brahms piano Concerto No. 1 , Fleischer /Szell. But Epic was part of CBS at that time, was there a company actually called Epic ?


----------

